# Eb5 Visa ,



## captlemons

Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is actually a visa type EB5, but I can think of lots more interesting things to do if I had a spare $1 million lying around. 

The big caveat is that Congress has tightened up the conditions on this one a couple of times since the visa category was created. If you're seriously interested in investing in and running a business to create at least 10 jobs in the US, then go for it. If you're only looking to buy your way in for a green card, using the "passive investor" route ("only" $500K) then you're taking a serious risk of getting scammed by all the sharks out there looking to take your money and run.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

captlemons said:


> Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?


People have been successful.

Anything with money in it attracts scams, even more so when the government is involved. As always with everything in the US, caveat emptor!

Visa is due to sunset shortly and still hasn't been revived. 
H.R. 5569: To extend for 5 years the EB-5 regional center pilot program, and for other purposes (GovTrack.us)


----------



## captlemons

there must be someone, who has gone the 500k passive investor route, if any has i would love to share youre thoughts on the process, as this was the i was thinking of !!


----------



## RICHNTRISH

captlemons said:


> there must be someone, who has gone the 500k passive investor route, if any has i would love to share youre thoughts on the process, as this was the i was thinking of !!


I think its a relatively new scheme which requires the monies to be invested for a certain about of time after which it will take a further amount of time for the investment to be sold on and the money to be returned . I think the first investors time limit to be able to come out of the scheme is due about now , maybe wrong through .
Theres a big section on floridaforums.com that will help more on this .
Richard.


----------



## Guest

captlemons said:


> Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?


Sure, if one can afford it. Not sure why you would fear that it is a scam.  Although quite frankly I doubt you'll find someone with a first hand experience with this particular visa. Heck, if nothing else, they're probably too busy making money to check the forum. LOL  Anyway... wouldn't it be easier to make the same question to an Immigration attorney? At least you would be able to find out whether it could be a viable option in your situation or not. [Just a thought]


----------



## synthia

It's the people who claim they are going to help you set up a passive investment for a fee that operate the scams. You pay money, they do nothing or make things worse, you get denied, they claim it was out of their hands. Or they could just take all your money and run.


----------



## munchkin

*EB 5 Visa*



captlemons said:


> Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?



My husband and I researched the EB5 visa. This was after making multiple attempts at buy businesses in Florida. We are Canadians and we want to live in Florida full time. The EB5 visa is legit. There are various Regional Centers, all with the base investment of $500,000. We thought the risk varied, and wanted low risk. We also wanted a defined way of getting our money out after we had our green card. Not all the Regional Centers have an exit strategy. We also talked to Andrew Bartlett and Steve Parnell from EveryVisa Andrew and Steve confirmed what we concluded with our own research. We also talked to a number of immigration lawyers and settled on Anthony Olson of Sarasota. We are quite pleased with him.

We have invested with the Philadelphia Convention Center Project.

Yes, the EB5 program s due to "sunset" Sept 30 but it will be renewed, either at the 11th hour or down the road.....there is just too much money and too many powerful people invovled for the program to disappear. By next spring we expect to be able to live in Florida full time.

I hope this email gives you some reassurrance and help.

Karen


----------



## beachbound

captlemons said:


> Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?


The EB-5 is anything but a scam. We just received approval of our I-526 petition yesterday. Contrary to what may have been written on this site, there really are few "scammers" that are involved in this program. Having said that, one should look at in depth each project to satisfy all worries, some investments naturally will be of a more sound nature than others. The difference in each regional center tends to rovolve around the return on your investment. All programs will give you your visa, they have to qualify for this before your petition is approved. We went with American Life in Seattle who have been the cornerstone of this program since the beginning...and Henry Liebman has a stellar reputation of integrity. Their goal is to provide an eventual return on your money that will have you considering leaving your funds alone. If all goes as planned, we will indeed do just that. Keep in mind that most programs will suggest that you have a net worth of AT LEAST $3m USD to insure that it would be unlikely your necessity to pull your funds prematurely. There could be a great penalty for that, as at such a time, most money is tied up in construction. The only information that we found to be untrue...for us anyway, was the timeline. The approval for our I-526 was to take between 1-4 months...it took a full year right to the actual day!!! Hope this helps you in some way. Beachbound!


----------



## munchkin

*EB5 timelines*

First thanks for your posting. Hopefully this will help people. We have invested in the philly project. May I ask ...did your application get caught up in the verfication of the job creation....apparently there was questions about how the Seattle project did their calculations. We filed our I-526 at the end of July. Two in our group who could have been 6 weeks ahead of us...have gotten their I-526 approved. We are hoping that after the Senate vote today on the extension of the EB5 program that our applications will be processed in the next two months.

We are going to go for our medical next week...it is good for a year.

Any other info would be greatly appreciated.

thanks










QUOTE=beachbound;59278]The EB-5 is anything but a scam. We just received approval of our I-526 petition yesterday. Contrary to what may have been written on this site, there really are few "scammers" that are involved in this program. Having said that, one should look at in depth each project to satisfy all worries, some investments naturally will be of a more sound nature than others. The difference in each regional center tends to rovolve around the return on your investment. All programs will give you your visa, they have to qualify for this before your petition is approved. We went with American Life in Seattle who have been the cornerstone of this program since the beginning...and Henry Liebman has a stellar reputation of integrity. Their goal is to provide an eventual return on your money that will have you considering leaving your funds alone. If all goes as planned, we will indeed do just that. Keep in mind that most programs will suggest that you have a net worth of AT LEAST $3m USD to insure that it would be unlikely your necessity to pull your funds prematurely. There could be a great penalty for that, as at such a time, most money is tied up in construction. The only information that we found to be untrue...for us anyway, was the timeline. The approval for our I-526 was to take between 1-4 months...it took a full year right to the actual day!!! Hope this helps you in some way. Beachbound![/QUOTE]


----------



## synthia

beachbound said:


> The EB-5 is anything but a scam. We just received approval of our I-526 petition yesterday. Contrary to what may have been written on this site, there really are few "scammers" that are involved in this program. Having said that, one should look at in depth each project to satisfy all worries, some investments naturally will be of a more sound nature than others. The difference in each regional center tends to rovolve around the return on your investment. All programs will give you your visa, they have to qualify for this before your petition is approved. We went with American Life in Seattle who have been the cornerstone of this program since the beginning...and Henry Liebman has a stellar reputation of integrity. Their goal is to provide an eventual return on your money that will have you considering leaving your funds alone. If all goes as planned, we will indeed do just that. Keep in mind that most programs will suggest that you have a net worth of AT LEAST $3m USD to insure that it would be unlikely your necessity to pull your funds prematurely. There could be a great penalty for that, as at such a time, most money is tied up in construction. The only information that we found to be untrue...for us anyway, was the timeline. The approval for our I-526 was to take between 1-4 months...it took a full year right to the actual day!!! Hope this helps you in some way. Beachbound!


None of us meant to say the visa itself was a scam, but that you must be careful and do your due diligence, because there will be scams out there.


----------



## usadano

*EB5 Press Release 100% Success Rate*



captlemons said:


> Hi , just looking at the eb5 visa , is there any one out there that has been succesfull or is it a scam ?


Do a Google Search on this phrase
Investor Visa Program Good for U.S. and Those Seeking a Visa under EB-5

It will give you a link to read a press release from a few days ago.

CMB Export - They say in this press release 100% success to date.

I think you want a company that has success in proving the jobs are created so there are no holds ups on the process.

The program works.


----------



## Fatbrit

usadano said:


> CMB Export - They say in this press release 100% success to date.


Lies, damn lies and statistics, Dano!

The cut-rate EB5 has just been revived for another 6 months. There are plenty of qualifying projects out there.

Interested parties should practice paranoid caveat emptor at all times since such a large sum of money is involved. Always get independent, professional advice before proceeding.


----------



## usadano

Fatbrit said:


> Lies, damn lies and statistics, Dano!
> 
> The cut-rate EB5 has just been revived for another 6 months. There are plenty of qualifying projects out there.
> 
> Interested parties should practice paranoid caveat emptor at all times since such a large sum of money is involved. Always get independent, professional advice before proceeding.



You say this is a lie? 

"investments have achieved a 100% success rate for their investor clients I-526 petitions while creating ten new American jobs as required under the USCIS investor visa program."

I dont know how you can say that's a lie, and of course there are qualifying projects. Just info on a program that sure seems to be working. Not the only program out there, never said that. By all means check out any program...you should follow your own advise and check things out. I did not sign on here to argue just passing on some info.


----------



## Fatbrit

usadano said:


> You say this is a lie?


You obviously don't understand the quote, Dano. Or you were asleep during your critical thinking lessons. It's by a famous American writer, and I paraphrased it. Google is your friend.

BTW, do you have any financial interest in this "100% success rate" program?


----------



## twostep

usadano said:


> Do a Google Search on this phrase
> Investor Visa Program Good for U.S. and Those Seeking a Visa under EB-5
> 
> It will give you a link to read a press release from a few days ago.
> 
> CMB Export - They say in this press release 100% success to date.
> 
> I think you want a company that has success in proving the jobs are created so there are no holds ups on the process.
> 
> The program works.



To quote you "they say".


----------



## Peter2

munchkin said:


> My husband and I researched the EB5 visa. This was after making multiple attempts at buy businesses in Florida. We are Canadians and we want to live in Florida full time. The EB5 visa is legit. There are various Regional Centers, all with the base investment of $500,000. We thought the risk varied, and wanted low risk. We also wanted a defined way of getting our money out after we had our green card. Not all the Regional Centers have an exit strategy. We also talked to Andrew Bartlett and Steve Parnell from EveryVisa Andrew and Steve confirmed what we concluded with our own research. We also talked to a number of immigration lawyers and settled on Anthony Olson of Sarasota. We are quite pleased with him.
> 
> We have invested with the Philadelphia Convention Center Project.
> 
> Yes, the EB5 program s due to "sunset" Sept 30 but it will be renewed, either at the 11th hour or down the road.....there is just too much money and too many powerful people invovled for the program to disappear. By next spring we expect to be able to live in Florida full time.
> 
> I hope this email gives you some reassurrance and help.
> 
> Karen



KAREN:
How is your EB-5 investment going? Were you successful with this? We are also Canadians and are considering using this option but are finding it very difficult to get detailed information pertaining to the EB-5 program legitimacy and soundness of any of the investment options. We may consider this route but are concerned with losing our $500K to a scam or never getting it back out. 

Any insights or updates you could share would be great. Thanks in advance.,


----------



## Peter2

beachbound said:


> The EB-5 is anything but a scam. We just received approval of our I-526 petition yesterday. Contrary to what may have been written on this site, there really are few "scammers" that are involved in this program. Having said that, one should look at in depth each project to satisfy all worries, some investments naturally will be of a more sound nature than others. The difference in each regional center tends to rovolve around the return on your investment. All programs will give you your visa, they have to qualify for this before your petition is approved. We went with American Life in Seattle who have been the cornerstone of this program since the beginning...and Henry Liebman has a stellar reputation of integrity. Their goal is to provide an eventual return on your money that will have you considering leaving your funds alone. If all goes as planned, we will indeed do just that. Keep in mind that most programs will suggest that you have a net worth of AT LEAST $3m USD to insure that it would be unlikely your necessity to pull your funds prematurely. There could be a great penalty for that, as at such a time, most money is tied up in construction. The only information that we found to be untrue...for us anyway, was the timeline. The approval for our I-526 was to take between 1-4 months...it took a full year right to the actual day!!! Hope this helps you in some way. Beachbound!


Does anyone have any update on how well the EB-5 category is working for them? Has anyone had their 2 year condition removed successfully? Has anyone gotten their $500K back out of the investment after getting their Green Card? Just looking for some informaiton from someone who might have successfully been through the complete cycle.


----------



## jbuttins

Peter2 said:


> KAREN:
> How is your EB-5 investment going? Were you successful with this? We are also Canadians and are considering using this option but are finding it very difficult to get detailed information pertaining to the EB-5 program legitimacy and soundness of any of the investment options. We may consider this route but are concerned with losing our $500K to a scam or never getting it back out.
> 
> Any insights or updates you could share would be great. Thanks in advance.,



Peter2, I am from the US and we're actually looking for investors. If you're interested let me know. I can connect you with the right people or have my people talk to your immigration attorneys. We're legit and not a scam. I understand that you must do your due diligence and I'll try my best to provide anything to you in anyway I can to prove to you that this is legit. We also have partnered up with an immigration attorney and perhaps you can speak to them as they have done several cases regarding EB-5 if you want more information and want to test their knowledge. Let me know! =)


----------



## richardson

*eb5*

hi we signed up for the EB5 programme Sept 08 we now have our embassy interview booked for 2/9/09 there is alot of red tape to go through and alot of extra costs but hopefully we should have our visa soon.


----------



## mattrogers

*EB5 Program is on the rise!*

The EB5 Visa Program is a legitimate program, you can check out the US Immigration's website for more information. The EB5 program is gaining in popularity, with over 1000 given out in 2008, over 4000 given out in 2009, and an expected increase again this year.

Matt Rogers


----------



## Fatbrit

mattrogers said:


> The EB5 Visa Program is a legitimate program, you can check out the US Immigration's website for more information. The EB5 program is gaining in popularity, with over 1000 given out in 2008, over 4000 given out in 2009, and an expected increase again this year.
> 
> Matt Rogers
> *usainvestco* - USA EB5 Visa (Immigration Through Investment Green Card)


You're replying to a six month old thread. 

What exactly is US Immigration's website? I know they've changed their name a lot over the decades.....but they've never been called this!

What has gaining in popularity got to do with its legitimacy? I believe you've fallen into an _ad populum_ fallacy in the second sentence off your first post. And it will probably be downhill all the way from this high point.

Who in their right mind would invest in US commercial real estate in today's market?

Why do US real estate people appearing on the forum always get my back up?


----------



## twostep

Somebody pinch me - USCIS is "giving out" EB5s and it is a legitimate program gaining in popularity and there is a new thing out there Immigration through Investment GC.

Please do some research on EB5. Again there is no such thing as a US Immigration website or immigration through Investment GC or an Investment GC. USCIS maintains a website. For the record uscis.gov 
It is so easy to rapidly spread partially incorrect information and rumors will turn into avalanches.


----------



## mattrogers

Fatbrit said:


> You're replying to a six month old thread.
> 
> What exactly is US Immigration's website? I know they've changed their name a lot over the decades.....but they've never been called this!
> 
> What has gaining in popularity got to do with its legitimacy? I believe you've fallen into an _ad populum_ fallacy in the second sentence off your first post. And it will probably be downhill all the way from this high point.
> 
> Who in their right mind would invest in US commercial real estate in today's market?
> 
> Why do US real estate people appearing on the forum always get my back up?


Sorry Fatbrit, I should have spelled this out in a little more detail.

The US Immigration site that I am referring to is the USCIS (thought we were all on the same page on this one).

People refer to the EB-5 program in many ways. Although EB-5 (employment-based immigration fifth preference) is the correct term, I have been contacted by foreigners about the program who referred to it as the Immigrant Investor Visa, Investor Green Card, Immigration through Investment, Family Green Card, etc. They were all referring to the EB-5 Visa Program.

You are right that popularity is not legitimacy. I say that the EB5 program is a legitimate one because it provides just what it says it should - permanent residency for foreign investors and their families through an investment in an approved project in the US. You can look up the number of approved I-526 and I-829 filings on the USCIS website to see the program's success rate(just google American Immigration Lawyers Association EB-5 Committee and Invest In the USA (IIUSA)).

I agree, most investments in the US are tough to trust right now, not just commercial real estate. However, it is also a great time to make a profit using less capital for these development projects, as property and construction costs are extremely low. Obviously there is risk involved with any investment, but that is the definition of the investment required for this program (The law requires an "at risk" investment without guarantees or redemption rights). Many families still see an investment in an EB5 program to be worthwhile, in an attempt to become permanent residents here in the USA.

Not trying to step on anyone's toes here. I look forward to speaking with you all soon,

Matt Rogers


----------



## Fatbrit

mattrogers said:


> Sorry Fatbrit, I should have spelled this out in a little more detail.
> 
> The US Immigration site that I am referring to is the USCIS (thought we were all on the same page on this one).
> 
> People refer to the EB-5 program in many ways. Although EB-5 (employment-based immigration fifth preference) is the correct term, I have been contacted by foreigners about the program who referred to it as the Immigrant Investor Visa, Investor Green Card, Immigration through Investment, Family Green Card, etc. They were all referring to the EB-5 Visa Program.
> 
> You are right that popularity is not legitimacy. I say that the EB5 program is a legitimate one because it provides just what it says it should - permanent residency for foreign investors and their families through an investment in an approved project in the US. You can look up the number of approved I-526 and I-829 filings on the USCIS website to see the program's success rate(just google American Immigration Lawyers Association EB-5 Committee and Invest In the USA (IIUSA)).
> 
> I agree, most investments in the US are tough to trust right now, not just commercial real estate. However, it is also a great time to make a profit using less capital for these development projects, as property and construction costs are extremely low. Obviously there is risk involved with any investment, but that is the definition of the investment required for this program (The law requires an "at risk" investment without guarantees or redemption rights). Many families still see an investment in an EB5 program to be worthwhile, in an attempt to become permanent residents here in the USA.
> 
> Not trying to step on anyone's toes here. I look forward to speaking with you all soon,
> 
> Matt Rogers
> usainvestco


The are a myriad of agencies involved in US immigration. The consular arm of DoS is responsible for issuing visas outside the country. Meanwhile, under the umbrella of DHS, USCIS are responsible for the internal workings of the application process, while CBP and ICE have peripheral roles to play under the same direction given by my mate Janet. DoJ come into play when the proverbial hits the fan, not forgetting the wonders of DoL's involvement for some employment-based visas. I just thank our lucky stars that immigration is a purely federal issue -- multiplied by 50 or more and then it would be confusing!

USCIS's web site could best be described as a total disaster DoS seems better, though it's easy to find contradictions with USCIS's.

But I certainly agree with you that it's a legitimate program.

There are no toes to step on here since nobody's selling anything.


----------



## Davis1

Accept that EB-5 is buying a green card 
and that you may never get all your money back 

Accept that the lawyer you use use is making a huge amount of money from you 

Keep away from the slimy realtor, agents and consultants that insinuate themselves into 
this visa 


Then its a pretty good deal ...


----------



## Noisillator

Fatbrit said:


> Who in their right mind would invest in US commercial real estate in today's market?
> 
> Why do US real estate people appearing on the forum always get my back up?


I'm posting for the first time here, so please bear with me if my questions have been covered previously.

A couple recently visited us from mainland China, and it seems they have made a down payment in the NYC Regional Center EB-5 project. The project is partially funded by municipal government, which apparently also holds title to the land. The gist of the project is a combination of renovation and building of waterfront property, which will then be leased to business.

Given the state of the real estate market, I advised my friends not to make the final payment (consisting of most of the required $500K) without consulting an independent attorney. To date, they had only been advised by the attorney working with the project. As a result of my cautions, they have now decided to cancel their participation in the program altogether, forfeit the downpayment, and wait a year or two to see how the markets fare.

I had never inteded to be their final advisor in this matter, and I'm concerned that I might have inadvertently steered them away from their only means to gain permanent entry to the U.S. Any advice from others here on this matter? Can someone recommend an attorney who specializes in this field and who has a successful track record? Are there other Regional Centers working with projects that appear to have a good chance for success in today's economy?


----------



## Fatbrit

Noisillator said:


> I'm posting for the first time here, so please bear with me if my questions have been covered previously.
> 
> A couple recently visited us from mainland China, and it seems they have made a down payment in the NYC Regional Center EB-5 project. The project is partially funded by municipal government, which apparently also holds title to the land. The gist of the project is a combination of renovation and building of waterfront property, which will then be leased to business.
> 
> Given the state of the real estate market, I advised my friends not to make the final payment (consisting of most of the required $500K) without consulting an independent attorney. To date, they had only been advised by the attorney working with the project. As a result of my cautions, they have now decided to cancel their participation in the program altogether, forfeit the downpayment, and wait a year or two to see how the markets fare.
> 
> I had never inteded to be their final advisor in this matter, and I'm concerned that I might have inadvertently steered them away from their only means to gain permanent entry to the U.S. Any advice from others here on this matter? Can someone recommend an attorney who specializes in this field and who has a successful track record? Are there other Regional Centers working with projects that appear to have a good chance for success in today's economy?


It's always a good idea to have your own independent, professional advisor when dealing with such large sums of money. I'd guess many attorneys steer well clear -- it's an area that attracts salesmanship and is ripe for fraud. Caveat emptor....all the way!


----------



## Davis1

Noisillator said:


> Are there other Regional Centers working with projects that appear to have a good chance for success in today's economy?


Go beef


----------



## Noisillator

Davis1 said:


> Go beef


Are you referring to agriculture - livestock, dairy, etc.? Where can I get more specific information on the various programs currently accepting investors? The thing is, this couple doesn't necessarily expect to earn a return on their investment (other then green cards), but they don't want to lose it, either.


----------



## Davis1

Noisillator said:


> Are you referring to agriculture - livestock, dairy, etc.? Where can I get more specific information on the various programs currently accepting investors? The thing is, this couple doesn't necessarily expect to earn a return on their investment (other then green cards), but they don't want to lose it, either.


South Dakota EB-5 Program

its where all the Korean money is going


----------



## Noisillator

Davis1 said:


> ...South Dakota EB-5 Program
> 
> its where all the Korean money is going


Has it been successful? The Project Summary lists 12 projects, with the first filing Alien Petition forms back in June, 2005. That project indicates a date of November, 2007 to file the petition for removal of conditions, but nothing more. How has this turned out for the investors - Were the conditions removed? Were they able to retrieve their investments?


----------



## Davis1

Noisillator said:


> Has it been successful? The Project Summary lists 12 projects, with the first filing Alien Petition forms back in June, 2005. That project indicates a date of November, 2007 to file the petition for removal of conditions, but nothing more. How has this turned out for the investors - Were the conditions removed? Were they able to retrieve their investments?


No idea ... I just know the price of beef is not falling ...

Koreans keep themselves to themselves


----------



## eb5exclusive

It is so important to be informed when choosing an EB-5 Regional Center or project, and the post from Davis1 on 6-Feb could not be more accurate. It is difficult to trust advisors who receive a direct benefit from your investment into a particular Regional Center, and in fact it could be a very clear conflict of interest if your immigration attorney is also being paid a referral fee from the Regional Center. This is why our company provides a comprehensive due diligence report that covers more than 40 areas of concern. We are hired by the investor and we do the homework and research needed for the investor to make an educated decision. The EB-5 Investor Visa is not just about the green card, you want to make sure there is a reasonable expectation for a return on your investment.


----------



## ebony12

*eb5 progress*



Peter2 said:


> Does anyone have any update on how well the EB-5 category is working for them? Has anyone had their 2 year condition removed successfully? Has anyone gotten their $500K back out of the investment after getting their Green Card? Just looking for some informaiton from someone who might have successfully been through the complete cycle.



Dear Peter2
I am thinking of using this route and was wondering what progress you have made. Did you find anything worthwhile or have you succeeded?? Would love to hear from you. I am equally worried ,similar to your concerns.


----------



## sawan

Advice required on EB-5; (l1 visa just deined) (India origin)

Dear Friends,

*Current visa:*
Currently I have B2 visa, and frequently traveling to the US for business

*Background:
*l1 application denied in Feb 2011 (took about 7-8 months to review for deinal).

*Current situation:
*considering EB-5 to shift family(me, wife and 2 kids (avg age 5yrs)) into US.


*Following concerns:
*
*Projects considering for EB-5:
*Considering jay peak and american life as serious options to invest (confused which one is better)

*Visa Queries:
*- Does it matter if L1 is denied while applying for EB-5
- which lawyer to hire to get all the paper work done and make it simple for me (L1 was a very messy thing, because my attorney was not good)
- How much is current average processing time for EB-5 (I-526)
- How much time it takes while applying for permenant GC after 2 years and how much does it cost?
- If my mother gifts me all the money (for investment), does it work as investment (mom has earned it from business)
- What are the detailed list of documents required (if anyone knows)
- What happens if permenant GC is denied (go back to india?)


*Inventment Queries:
*- If I decide to exit after getting permenant GC, is it safe to think I will atleast get all $500k back (or should I just forget about all the money)
- How much time it takes to exit and how much does it cost?
- Has anyone ever exited out of any of these two schemes after getting permenant GC?
- Do I need to hire my own attorney for applying for visa, or just rely on jaypeak lawyers (they say we can rely on them)

Thanks in advance for all the response. I think I was clear in what I want to ask. Although it is a huge step for my family, I want to make sure I can give them as much peace of mind as possible.

Best Regards,
Sawan


----------



## Richmark

*Eb5 Visa*

Hi,
Yes the EB5 is the perfect way to live in the US without all the restrictions of all the over visas and this is especially important if you have children.

We moved out to lakewood ranch in Florida on April 2010 on the EB5 and its been great. My wife and I have two older children, our son is 19 and our daughter is 18, and with the other visas they would have to return the the UK once they hit 21!

Not so with the EB5. We all have green cards now through the EB5 and its the only way I would have ever done things. We have friends who have bought businesses to live out her and they just dont have the freedom that we have with our visa.


----------



## tabletcounter

Richmark said:


> Hi,
> Yes the EB5 is the perfect way to live in the US without all the restrictions of all the over visas and this is especially important if you have children.
> 
> We moved out to lakewood ranch in Florida on April 2010 on the EB5 and its been great. My wife and I have two older children, our son is 19 and our daughter is 18, and with the other visas they would have to return the the UK once they hit 21!
> 
> Not so with the EB5. We all have green cards now through the EB5 and its the only way I would have ever done things. We have friends who have bought businesses to live out her and they just dont have the freedom that we have with our visa.


Can you confirm that the EB-5 visa gives a green card for life, even after you get your investment back (If your lucky!!)

Also once accepted under the program, is it possible to delay the move for a couple of years?


----------



## twostep

tabletcounter said:


> Can you confirm that the EB-5 visa gives a green card for life, even after you get your investment back (If your lucky!!)
> 
> Also once accepted under the program, is it possible to delay the move for a couple of years?



USCIS - After a Green Card is Granted

USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: Fifth Preference EB-5

EB5 has a certain quota but I cannot get my hands on it right now. Green Cards are not "for life".
No - a Green Card is not a pond hopping permit. The link should answer your question.


----------



## Richmark

tabletcounter said:


> Can you confirm that the EB-5 visa gives a green card for life, even after you get your investment back (If your lucky!!)
> 
> Also once accepted under the program, is it possible to delay the move for a couple of years?


Yes, your green card is for life but you do have to stay in the US and keep up with any green card submissions.
Once your green card is issued you have got to move to the US within 3 months!

Regards


----------



## twostep

Richmark said:


> Yes, your green card is for life but you do have to stay in the US and keep up with any green card submissions.
> Once your green card is issued you have got to move to the US within 3 months!
> 
> Regards


Please post the appropriate link for these two statements. Thank you.


----------



## Richmark

tabletcounter said:


> Can you confirm that the EB-5 visa gives a green card for life, even after you get your investment back (If your lucky!!)
> 
> Also once accepted under the program, is it possible to delay the move for a couple of years?


Yes, your green card is for life but you do have to stay in the US and keep up with any green card submissions.
Once your green card is issued you have got to move to the US within 3 months!

Regards


----------



## SQUID

sawan said:


> Advice required on EB-5; (l1 visa just deined) (India origin)
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> *Current visa:*
> Currently I have B2 visa, and frequently traveling to the US for business
> 
> *Background:
> *l1 application denied in Feb 2011 (took about 7-8 months to review for deinal).
> 
> *Current situation:
> *considering EB-5 to shift family(me, wife and 2 kids (avg age 5yrs)) into US.
> 
> 
> *Following concerns:
> *
> *Projects considering for EB-5:
> *Considering jay peak and american life as serious options to invest (confused which one is better)
> 
> *Visa Queries:
> *- Does it matter if L1 is denied while applying for EB-5
> - which lawyer to hire to get all the paper work done and make it simple for me (L1 was a very messy thing, because my attorney was not good)
> - How much is current average processing time for EB-5 (I-526)
> - How much time it takes while applying for permenant GC after 2 years and how much does it cost?
> - If my mother gifts me all the money (for investment), does it work as investment (mom has earned it from business)
> - What are the detailed list of documents required (if anyone knows)
> - What happens if permenant GC is denied (go back to india?)
> 
> 
> *Inventment Queries:
> *- If I decide to exit after getting permenant GC, is it safe to think I will atleast get all $500k back (or should I just forget about all the money)
> - How much time it takes to exit and how much does it cost?
> - Has anyone ever exited out of any of these two schemes after getting permenant GC?
> - Do I need to hire my own attorney for applying for visa, or just rely on jaypeak lawyers (they say we can rely on them)
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the response. I think I was clear in what I want to ask. Although it is a huge step for my family, I want to make sure I can give them as much peace of mind as possible.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sawan


Hi SAWAN or other investors.

It has been 18 months since your post. 
Can you please give an update? Were you able to invest on a project? What was your experience?

Can you answer the questions you asked now from experience?
Particularly keen to hear if your I-526 was approved and more importantly, the removal of conditions after 2 years. Did you get your investment back?

Eager to hear from you or indeed anyone else.

We are now combing through piles of paper, trying to make sense of the EB5 process. We need an independent attorney and need to select a project so all help is welcome. Thanks


----------



## SQUID

Davis1 said:


> Accept that EB-5 is buying a green card
> and that you may never get all your money back
> 
> Accept that the lawyer you use use is making a huge amount of money from you
> 
> Keep away from the slimy realtor, agents and consultants that insinuate themselves into
> this visa
> 
> 
> Then its a pretty good deal ...


Hello Davis, I suppose from the above, you went through this process. Are you able to share your experience and help us avoid making the same mistakes? There seems to be very little information out there. Any help will be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## EVHB

Interesting articles: Visas-for-Dollars Program a Boon to Hotel Developers - NYTimes.com
Developers Announce Agreement with Marriott International to Build a New 377-Room Hotel Tower Next to L.A. LIVE - Marriott News Center

People who are interested in investing $500,000 to get a green card maybe can contact Marriott?

Or for a different company, this lawyer: American Life's immigrant investors to back latest Stadium Place project with $300M - Puget Sound Business Journal


----------



## areesinghl

*EB5 green card*

The difference in each regional center tends to rovolve around the return on your investment. All programs will give you your visa, they have to qualify for this before your petition is approved.


----------



## Richmark

Okay, so we have now lived in Florida for almost 3 years now. My wife, two kids and I all came out on the Eb5 visa, so that we all got our Green cards and as they say, we are "Living the dream".
If you have kids that are in their teens, then I would not recommend you come out WITHOUT doing it the Eb5 way, because if you buy a business, like most Brits do, then once the kids hit 21, its goodbye and back to the UK for them, UNLESS, you buy the kids their own business.


----------



## EVHB

Or unless the kids go to university (because that gives them a study permit) or marry an American. ;-)


----------



## twostep

Good to hear from you Richmark! Would you mind to elaborate a bit about your experience with your visa?


----------



## Davis1

Richmark said:


> Yes, your green card is for life but you do have to stay in the US and keep up with any green card submissions.
> Once your green card is issued you have got to move to the US within 3 months!
> 
> Regards


thats incorrect

your green card is for 10 years then it has to be renewed 
sensible people get citizenship after 5 years 
I don't understand green card submission

The next line should say your immigrant visa is issue and must be used in 6 months ... your green card will be mailed to you a few weeks after arrival


and for all those poster talking about getting their money back ... its unlikely to happen 
never seen it happen yet


----------



## Richmark

Davis1 said:


> thats incorrect
> 
> your green card is for 10 years then it has to be renewed
> sensible people get citizenship after 5 years
> I don't understand green card submission
> 
> The next line should say your immigrant visa is issue and must be used in 6 months ... your green card will be mailed to you a few weeks after arrival
> 
> 
> and for all those poster talking about getting their money back ... its unlikely to happen
> never seen it happen yet


Hi Davis1,
That's incorrect.
We got our Green cards before arrival! We got them in the April of 2010 and we emigrated out to the US in the September of 2010.

In just under 2 years time, we can apply for our citizenships.

Regards


----------



## Richmark

twostep said:


> Good to hear from you Richmark! Would you mind to elaborate a bit about your experience with your visa?


Hi Twostep,
No problem.

Well, as our kids were around 16 & 17 at the time we were looking to emigrate to Florida, I realized that if we were to buy a business as most Brits do (E2 visa), then within just a few short years the kids would be hitting 21, and then they would be classed as adults here in the US and as the business would have belonged to my wife and myself, they the would have had two choices:- 

1) Go back to the UK, because they would not be dependents any longer and would have to leave the US.

2) Buy a business of their own for their own E2 visa.

So for us the E2 was a no go right from the start. One, because I didn't want to run a business here in Florida. Two, I didn't want to have to go through all the visa requirements again with the kids.

The Eb5 was the only real option for us and I would tell anyone that has kids getting near to being 21, that they really should go down the Eb5 visa route, because the whole family gets a green card, so our kids were able to go work in the local Mall, which they love or wherever they wanted to work.

All our UK friends that live out here went the E2 route and bought a business, and they haven't had it easy. Their kids cannot go work for anyone else, they are only allowed to work in the business with the E2 visa.

There is a lot of things they will never be able to do with their E2 visas which we can with our Eb5 visas.

Hope this has helped a little.

Kind regards


----------



## Davis1

Richmark said:


> Hi Davis1,
> That's incorrect.
> We got our Green cards before arrival! We got them in the April of 2010 and we emigrated out to the US in the September of 2010.
> 
> In just under 2 years time, we can apply for our citizenships.
> 
> Regards


Oh Dear .. must be your memory 
A green card is only manufactured and dispatched after you enter the 
US ... it is ordered by the POE ... The consulate at home is the DOS .. they
cannot get them 

you can apply for citizenship 57 months after the issue date on your 
green card


----------



## EVHB

With EB-5 you first get a conditional green card, and after 2 (?) years, the conditions can be lifted (if your investment fulfils the requirements). Isn't it like that?

I heard of people who got their money back, but only with some 2.5% extra. But that extra money wasn't their goal, their only goal was to get the green cards for their family.


----------



## Richmark

EVHB said:


> With EB-5 you first get a conditional green card, and after 2 (?) years, the conditions can be lifted (if your investment fulfils the requirements). Isn't it like that?
> 
> I heard of people who got their money back, but only with some 2.5% extra. But that extra money wasn't their goal, their only goal was to get the green cards for their family.


Hi,
Yes, you are correct. You need to leave your investment in place, stay in the US and not get yourself into trouble. And as long as your investment meets all the requirements, you'll be fine.

Regards


----------



## Richmark

That's incorrect again Davis1.
We DID NOT have our conditional green cards before we arrived in the US....Check your facts first.


----------



## Davis1

Richmark said:


> That's incorrect again Davis1.
> We DID NOT have our conditional green cards before we arrived in the US....Check your facts first.


that what I said ...

you said and I quote "We got our Green cards before arrival"


----------



## twostep

Good morning!!! How about informative posting? Great!


----------



## surrang22

*Anyone applied for EB5 in 2014 or 2015 or planning to apply in 2016?*

Hi-
I'm planning to process my greencard thro EB5 program. I'm researching the same to obtain as much info as possible before proceeding this route. As the investment options etc are not fully guaranteed, want to discuss the same.

Just wanted to share my experiences and discuss others experiences on this topic. Some of the points of concerns are:

01. Choosing the right Regional Center and Project
02. Choosing the right attorney
03. Fees and payments
04. Others

Thanks
Suresh


----------



## TeeA10

Hi Suresh,

I have seen your question on a couple of forums. If you are truly looking to go the EB5 route. Your best bet is to get an immigration lawyer, one who specialises in EB-5 VISAS. In our case, we did a google search on EB5 lawyers and found a couple of posts on Top 25 EB5 lawyers. We started from the top and called the listed lawyers, until we found one we felt comfortable with and that we could afford. Our I-526 APPLICATION HAS NOW BEEN APPROVED. We went along with Martin Lawler of Lawler & Lawler in San Francisco.

If you're planning to spend a minimum of $500k plus RC application and filing fees etc. It just makes sense to be ready to pay some more thousands to get a good lawyer. IMO EB5 applications are not a DIY projects, plus EB5 Lawyers usually know the best projects. Just my 2 cents. All the best with your decision.



surrang22 said:


> Hi-
> I'm planning to process my greencard thro EB5 program. I'm researching the same to obtain as much info as possible before proceeding this route. As the investment options etc are not fully guaranteed, want to discuss the same.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences and discuss others experiences on this topic. Some of the points of concerns are:
> 
> 01. Choosing the right Regional Center and Project
> 02. Choosing the right attorney
> 03. Fees and payments
> 04. Others
> 
> Thanks
> Suresh


----------



## surrang22

Hi TeeA10,

Thank you so much for your reply. I just saw this post (please ignore my question to you on another thread - I hadn't noticed this reply when I posted it there). CONGRATS on your I-526 approval!!!! 

Which regional center did you invest into?
Are you happy with your lawyer's services so far? 

Thanks once again - I highly appreciate your input.


----------



## collage7

Sorry for bumping an old thread but if Richmark is here or any other comparison




Hello Richmark,

Hope you are doing well.. Sorry for bothering you but I came across your post from 2013 regarding the EB-5

We are Canadians and looking to move to the US. I'll be honest , i don't have the $500,000 at the moment can i can risk ! but can invest in a business where I can oversee but won't meet the Eb-5 requirements but will meet E2

We have kids 4 and 5 year old. so Far away from 21 . 

I've been thinking of the E2 and if anything after before kids turn 21 we buy them another business or convert our E2- EB5 ( apparently that is a possibility )

I just need your opinion?


Thanks again






Richmark said:


> Hi Davis1,
> That's incorrect.
> We got our Green cards before arrival! We got them in the April of 2010 and we emigrated out to the US in the September of 2010.
> 
> In just under 2 years time, we can apply for our citizenships.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Achilles_as

munchkin said:


> My husband and I researched the EB5 visa. This was after making multiple attempts at buy businesses in Florida. We are Canadians and we want to live in Florida full time. The EB5 visa is legit. There are various Regional Centers, all with the base investment of $500,000. We thought the risk varied, and wanted low risk. We also wanted a defined way of getting our money out after we had our green card. Not all the Regional Centers have an exit strategy. We also talked to Andrew Bartlett and Steve Parnell from EveryVisa Andrew and Steve confirmed what we concluded with our own research. We also talked to a number of immigration lawyers and settled on Anthony Olson of Sarasota. We are quite pleased with him.
> 
> We have invested with the Philadelphia Convention Center Project.
> 
> Yes, the EB5 program s due to "sunset" Sept 30 but it will be renewed, either at the 11th hour or down the road.....there is just too much money and too many powerful people invovled for the program to disappear. By next spring we expect to be able to live in Florida full time.
> 
> I hope this email gives you some reassurrance and help.
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen, 

I know it has been years after, but can you please share an update on your EB-5 venture?

Thanks.


----------



## Achilles_as

richardson said:


> hi we signed up for the EB5 programme Sept 08 we now have our embassy interview booked for 2/9/09 there is alot of red tape to go through and alot of extra costs but hopefully we should have our visa soon.


Hi Richardson, 

Would it be possible to have a quick chat on your experience please?
I am interested in EB5 as well. 

Thanks.


----------

